# A Missionary Worthy of Your Support



## sastark (Sep 10, 2009)

For the past two days, our family has been blessed by having the Schimke family stay with us. Kurt and Marlene are missionaries in Uganda who teach at the African Bible University (in Kampala). They are solidly reformed and _worthy of your support_.

For more information about the Schimke family, see their website: The Schimke Family :: Home Page

For more information about the African Bible University: African Bible Colleges

O. Palmer Robertson is director of the University in Kampala at which Kurt and Marlene teach. That ought to help give you an idea of the level of theological training the students receive and demonstrate the commitment of the Schimkes to the reformed faith.

Here is a recent photo of the Schimke Family (children ages 7, 6, and 4):







Please, pray for the Schimkes and their work, and if so lead, support them financially (The Schimke Family :: Contact & Giving).


----------

